# Tour of Scottsdale



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

Is there any folks doing this one??
I am a rookie at bicycle events, but am going with the steady as she goes philosophy.

roll call:​


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

I was invited a couple of times, but since it's now $100.00 to register, and I don't think I could make it the whole way, I'm gonna pass this year. I'll register earlier, and have more stamina next year.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

yup. will have three buds at the house, including one from this forum and we are good to go. Coming out Friday, I understand its getting warmer this week....

b21


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

I am planning to ride it, at least part of it.

I should normally be good for it but I have reefed my back - somehow - and the trick now is just finding the comfort spot on the bike.

I reckon if worst comes, I just slow down and pedal along.

Looking forward to it - looks like it's gonna' be hot though.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> yup. will have three buds at the house, including one from this forum and we are good to go. Coming out Friday, I understand its getting warmer this week....
> 
> b21


 supposed to be in the low - mid 80's......thats chilly for us right now 

where you coming from?

need to confirm start time.....ealier website and othere riders say 9, confirmation says 7
gonna find out Sat when p/u packet


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> I am planning to ride it, at least part of it.
> 
> I should normally be good for it but I have reefed my back - somehow - and the trick now is just finding the comfort spot on the bike.
> 
> ...


that sucks.........

hopefully you can strecth it out enough to enjoy the ride


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

dirtrodr said:


> supposed to be in the low - mid 80's......thats chilly for us right now


I have been riding in sub 5* C temps for about three weeks - those temps are hot.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

It will feel like 70's--very comfortable indeed!!

b21


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> I have been riding in sub 5* C temps for about three weeks - those temps are hot.


 I rode the course backwards last weekend and wore 2 shirts


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

OK, well here is a question.


What clothes should I be bringing down??




dirtrodr said:


> I rode the course backwards last weekend and wore 2 shirts


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> OK, well here is a question.
> 
> 
> What clothes should I be bringing down??


 well 5 celcius is like 40-45 farhenheit yeah?

thats frigid to me.

80 will be warm to you.

I ride during the summer here and I can tell you what I do, just FYI
aside from the regular -shorts-breathable jersey 
I ride with a seatpost bottle carrier (I will have it on for this ride as well) - why?
thats 4 bottles and alot of weight, but having that water to douse your jersey and head will keep your core cool and will do wonders for you...
if you really think the heat may be an issue for you, please consider extra electrolytes.
I swear by Hammer products all around and they have endurolytes, but theres lots out there. You probably know this already though.
oh..Ive gotten used to not wearing gloves because of the extra heat, but if you wear them keep them wet as well you'll dig it:thumbsup: 
wet body + 20 mph = personal swamp cooler


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I have finished exactly this much packing ................


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

that looks like a big bag of fun..

it was only 77 after 9 today......that'll be 2 hours into the race.

start time is definately at 7


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Correct dirtrodr*



dirtrodr said:


> that looks like a big bag of fun..
> 
> it was only 77 after 9 today......that'll be 2 hours into the race.
> 
> start time is definately at 7


Hope to see you there, I will be in a pink and brown Fatcyclist (www.fatcyclist.com) jersey, so if you see an old guy in pink, it is probably yours truly.

b21


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Hope to see you there, I will be in a pink and brown Fatcyclist (www.fatcyclist.com) jersey, so if you see an old guy in pink, it is probably yours truly.
> 
> b21


I will be in the Canadian Team Jersey.

Red and White - big Maple Leaf on it.

Or maybe the Deschutes Brewing Jersey - decisions!!


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll be the guy in the back with a blue Fox jersey on a Trek USPS 5200 
Well Im off for a light spin to test the cool morning air, and then heading to sign in.
64 degrees @ 7:30am


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Update on TooMany*



toomanybikes said:


> I am planning to ride it, at least part of it.
> 
> I should normally be good for it but I have reefed my back - somehow - and the trick now is just finding the comfort spot on the bike.
> 
> ...


He's READY. He's out on his second ride of the day (Sat). He has the Ti Merckx here, sweet ride. His legs look like pistons, I guess riding the fleet around Canada will do that to ya.....

b21


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Barry is far too generous in his assessment.

I finished the ride, and we rode down to the ride, and back.

a great day, I finished - I think DFL ( dead F*cking last) but finished - a lot of fun.

Barry has been a great host, and he can RIDE - unassuming and just goes.

I enjoyed the ride - look forward to doing it again.

To all of you RBR types I met down there this morning - great to meet you, see you next time.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Barry is far too generous in his assessment.
> 
> I finished the ride, and we rode down to the ride, and back.
> 
> ...


 I saw you went with the "maple leaf", nice bike too!
I was talking with some friends and saw what I am assuming was you, would have said hello but you were halfway across the expo aisle.
You guys know where and whhen they post official times?
I got 3:24 according to my computer, but who knows..
Beautiful day huh?:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Results

http://www.dcbadventures.com/recent/result.php?id=76


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Same for me...*



toomanybikes said:


> Barry is far too generous in his assessment.
> 
> I finished the ride, and we rode down to the ride, and back.
> 
> ...


Great to meet everyone. I thought it was a fantastic ride. OK, riding back to the house near Carefree after the ride didn't feel all that great, but the logistics during the ride with every intersection being controlled for us was just great. I will definitely make it a regular ride every year. 

b21


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

And a good time was had by all ............


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*If you didn't peruse the general pix, Toomany*



toomanybikes said:


> And a good time was had by all ............


you may have missed the one of you making first contact with Bill from Flagstaff before the race. It's a cool picture. For some reason, he looks happy to meet you  

b21

Oh and the real star of that pix is my Strong, just in front of Toomany, ridden by my friend Ed.....


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*2008 Tour De Scottsdale*

OK start your engines. Not too early to be thinking of the 2008 Tour De Scottsdale. Toomany is now a LOCAL (part time) and we are signed up again, along with Zmudshark, who will fly in from his summer home in MI, and hopefully some buddies from MA again. Since Zmud and Toomany have been riding their butts off, I sense that this year might be more of a RACE for us, than a ride. It is earlier in October this year. Anyone that needs a place to crash and can bring a sleeping bag is welcome to my floor. No charge for the jacuzzi.  

b21


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

I plan on doing this. This will be my first one. But have been on the bike alot the last couple weeks.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> OK start your engines. Not too early to be thinking of the 2008 Tour De Scottsdale. Toomany is now a LOCAL (part time) and we are signed up again, along with Zmudshark, who will fly in from his summer home in MI, and hopefully some buddies from MA again. Since Zmud and Toomany have been riding their butts off, I sense that this year might be more of a RACE for us, than a ride. It is earlier in October this year. Anyone that needs a place to crash and can bring a sleeping bag is welcome to my floor. No charge for the jacuzzi.
> 
> b21


This will be a leisurely ride through the desert.

No racing.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*With*



toomanybikes said:


> This will be a leisurely ride through the desert.
> 
> No racing.


Zmud's type A behavior and of course ADHD Hal, are you sure???

b21


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> Zmud's type A behavior and of course ADHD Hal, are you sure???
> 
> b21


Yup, wave 'em goodbye at the start.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Yup, wave 'em goodbye at the start.


I seem to remember flying down Cheney with you, and you keeping a half wheel in front the whole time.

I won't be racing, but not falling for b21's 20 minute iced coffee stops, either. He's hoping I cramp.

Since I'm in the 'over 57' catagory, you youngsters needn't worry.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> I seem to remember flying down Cheney with you, and you keeping a half wheel in front the whole time.
> 
> I won't be racing, but not falling for b21's 20 minute iced coffee stops, either. He's hoping I cramp.
> 
> Since I'm in the 'over 57' catagory, you youngsters needn't worry.


That reminds me--there was a very attractive EMT at the last stop that asked if I needed assistance. My first reaction was "do I look that bad?", my second was "hell, yes!"

No 20 minute breaks this year. I stopped twice last year, maybe just once this year. 57? are you talking age or height?:idea:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Insults already? That is so unlike you b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

scottmilk9 said:


> I plan on doing this. This will be my first one. But have been on the bike alot the last couple weeks.


the cost goes up as it gets closer so sign up early scottmilk.....


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Insults already? That is so unlike you b21


Oh Zmud, it's my new diet, starting one always makes me cranky...started last night right after the chocolate brownie ice cream. I think its going well so far

b21.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Oh Zmud, it's my new diet, starting one always makes me cranky...started last night right after the chocolate brownie ice cream. I think its going well so far
> 
> b21.


Yes, I saw you muffin post on another thread. I'm planning on you weighing in around 200lbs, Mrs. Z is going to be sending you biscotti weekly!


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I am moving to Gilbert in about 2 months. When is this event? how many miles is it? 

I have no friends in AZ and am moving there strictly for my wife to be closer to her family (we just had a child). I am a pretty fit cyclist and look forward to cycling with other members from here. I plan on getting involved in the race scene out there. I guess as unattached.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

tete de la tour said:


> I am moving to Gilbert in about 2 months. When is this event? how many miles is it?
> 
> I have no friends in AZ and am moving there strictly for my wife to be closer to her family (we just had a child). I am a pretty fit cyclist and look forward to cycling with other members from here. I plan on getting involved in the race scene out there. I guess as unattached.


This year it is Oct 5. If memory serves me right it is 82 miles. Might be off by 10 miles - 72miles (?).

Just checked - 72 miles


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> This year it is Oct 5. If memory serves me right it is 82 miles. Might be off by 10 miles - 72miles (?).
> 
> Just checked - 72 miles


http://www.active.com/page/Event_De...&assetId=5af9a5a2-a49e-4412-a167-d1b6238cfc57


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*Count me in*

I plan on riding the first time this year.

Cheers Eric in AZ


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

minneso said:


> I plan on riding the first time this year.
> 
> Cheers Eric in AZ


I just made my reservations, will be there Oct 1 to 7, YAHOO!!!

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

My reservations are also 1-7. What time is your arrival? I get in about 7PM. I know you are renting a car, are you going to give me a ride to my place? I may need a jump start on the Miata 

You can then take the TDS bike up to your abode, I'll train on a Belgium built junker in the meantime.



barry1021 said:


> I just made my reservations, will be there Oct 1 to 7, YAHOO!!!
> 
> b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

My reservations are also 1-7. What time is your arrival? I get in about 7PM. I know you are renting a car, are you going to give me a ride to my place? I may need a jump start on the Miata 

You can then take the TDS bike up to your abode, I'll train on a Belgium built junker in the meantime.



barry1021 said:


> I just made my reservations, will be there Oct 1 to 7, YAHOO!!!
> 
> b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> My reservations are also 1-7. What time is your arrival? I get in about 7PM. I know you are renting a car, are you going to give me a ride to my place? I may need a jump start on the Miata
> 
> You can then take the TDS bike up to your abode, I'll train on a Belgium built junker in the meantime.


will pick you up fer sure fer sure.

b21


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Given we are now only about 3 weeks out .....

Do we have a roll call???


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

BigBossMan and myself will be there.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

It's starting to look like this might be the fist outing for my SA Merckx......

Anyone else up for some Belgium ales after the ride?

Mabuhay! - Eric


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

minneso said:


> It's starting to look like this might be the fist outing for my SA Merckx......
> 
> Anyone else up for some Belgium ales after the ride?
> 
> Mabuhay! - Eric


Hey zMud!

Did you see the question he asked!?

Anyone up for Belgian Ale??

Uuummmm, yeah ................


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

You could maybe twist my arm.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

minneso said:


> It's starting to look like this might be the fist outing for my SA Merckx......
> 
> Anyone else up for some Belgium ales after the ride?
> 
> Mabuhay! - Eric


Pinoy ka ba?


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

Why, yes I am serious!

Tripel Karmeliet and Delirium Tremens on tap at the Yardhouse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

minneso said:


> Why, yes I am serious!
> 
> Tripel Karmeliet and Delirium Tremens on tap at the Yardhouse.


I drove by there in July, and thought to myself " I have to get back there someday"

We need to arrange a group RBR get-together.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

The one on Tatum is halfway between my place and Barry1021's.

I say a soak in barry1021's hot tub, a dip in the pool, and beers on 2many!

Who's in?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> The one on Tatum is halfway between my place and Barry1021's.
> 
> I say a soak in barry1021's hot tub, a dip in the pool, and beers on 2many!
> 
> Who's in?


I could be talked into that.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> I could be talked into that.


Y'all invited, but no Brokeback hot tub allowed. 

b21


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> Y'all invited, but no Brokeback hot tub allowed.
> 
> b21



I hardly know what to say!!

Paints a very disturbing image though.

I may have to drink the image away .................................


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Y'all invited, but no Brokeback hot tub allowed.
> 
> b21


Where the Hell did that come from?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Where the Hell did that come from?


An innaccurate but funny description put on the crew during Super Bowl week when six of us were crammed in there.....

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I think there should be a 4 person limit in the hot tub. Six in there is a bit 'brokeback'.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> I think there should be a 4 person limit in the hot tub. Six in there is a bit 'brokeback'.


Yeah the water overflowed and the pump overheated and blew the breaker too. Really. These weren't six skinny cyclists.......

b21


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

Hey Barry, Count me in for the after ride drinks. I only live a few blocks from the Yardhouse at desert ridge.

I hope to have the Strada rolling tomorrow...

Prost! Eric

*another three sheets reference


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

minneso said:


> Hey Barry, Count me in for the after ride drinks. I only live a few blocks from the Yardhouse at desert ridge.
> 
> I hope to have the Strada rolling tomorrow...
> 
> ...


Great-Zmud, Toomany and i will be riding together (they will finish before I do I am sure), so we can figure something out


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Sunday Afternoon - I will be readily identified by the jersey I will be wearing.

Bright white with a great big red Maple Leaf , I'll be riding a red De Rosa with White handlebar tape.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Trust me*



toomanybikes said:


> Sunday Afternoon - I will be readily identified by the jersey I will be wearing.
> 
> Bright white with a great big red Maple Leaf , I'll be riding a red De Rosa with White handlebar tape.


The bike will be the highlight of the package.

I also will be on a Primato, white with black tape. And Zmud will be on a, um, De Rosa, fuschia, as well. OK it's a little strange, maybe we'll start a club

b21


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I recently moved to gilbert. I hope to have my new bike put together in time but we'll see. 

so where's the after party!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

tete de la tour said:


> I recently moved to gilbert. I hope to have my new bike put together in time but we'll see.
> 
> so where's the after party!


THe ride was yesterday!!

Plan on next years version.

It's a fun ride.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah, it was a great ride. Over 1,000 riders this year. The weather was superb as were the cycling babes riding for Team Tribe. Eeeyowza!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

JJJamison said:


> ..... the cycling babes riding for Team Tribe. Eeeyowza!



You mean the ones that kept calling me .................................. Sir !???


Sir??


Am I now that old???


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> You mean the ones that kept calling me .................................. Sir !???
> 
> 
> Sir??


Yup, that would be them.


----------

